# Solved: Can't type or click on any commands in Excel 2007



## psandjr99 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am somewhat new to Excel. I have been using it to make a spreadsheet that I have editted several times. I don't know what I did, but I was working in it and somehow accidentally closed the file without saving. When I reopened it, I could select the cells, but not type anything. I then noticed that I can't click on any of the commands at the top. All I can do is select cells and close the program. I tried running a repair, but that did not help. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CDHarm (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

Do you get any message about sheet protection? Try a save as and rename the file to see if corrects your problem.


----------



## psandjr99 (Jan 28, 2012)

It doesn't say anything about read only or anything like that, and all files are doing this - not just the one I was working in. Can't do a save as


----------



## CDHarm (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

Would it be possible to post your workbook? You may have to re-create your workbook if all else fails.


----------



## techwhiz_tech (Jan 30, 2012)

sounds like excel is corrupted. Can you copy and paste your content in to a word table to try and back it up and then try a restart?


----------



## psandjr99 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am giving up on that computer and getting another one! Last problem is when I try to open file on another computer, it says it is read only. Is there any way to save the file or do I need to start over?

Thanks again for the help!!


----------

